# Netflix Audio/video Sync Issues



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

Recently Netflix on my Touchpad with Alpha 2.1 has started to have problems with the video lagging behind the audio by upwards of 5 seconds then quickly catching back up to then starting the problem over again within a few seconds.

Any idea on how to fix this?

I have uninstalled Netflix, rebooted, reinstalled then logged back in and that didn't fix it. I've also noticed that when this started the full screen button in the notification bar started to flash and not show all the time. (Not sure if these are related but could be.)

Thanks!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clmbngbkng said:


> Recently Netflix on my Touchpad with Alpha 2.1 has started to have problems with the video lagging behind the audio by upwards of 5 seconds then quickly catching back up to then starting the problem over again within a few seconds.
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this?
> 
> ...


Its the Stream of it... There's no way of fixing it


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Its the Stream of it... There's no way of fixing it


Seriously? That stinks! Thanks for the response.









Oh and today's update didn't help either. Running Netflix 1.5.2


----------



## Enternal (Oct 14, 2011)

I went to 1.41 after an update stopped working and have hafnium issues since


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clmbngbkng said:


> Seriously? That stinks! Thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only fix is watch it on ur comp (and report it to netflix), that happend to me when i was watching the roast of charlie sheen on my comp, audio was out of sync so i watched it on my tp and it was in sync, unless its for multiples, then clear cache, uninstall and reinstall


----------

